# Cudaminer.. possible to lower gpu usage from 100%?



## vvilliamm

Im hoping to lower gpu usage from 100% during times when im at home so i can play LoL.. is it possible?


----------



## Willanhanyard

Add this to your batch file:

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT *percentage you want without (%)*


----------



## Slightly skewed

That is just a bad idea. Your either going to get display driver errors or terrible performance playing the game. Maybe even issues mining.


----------



## aramisathei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That is just a bad idea. Your either going to get display driver errors or terrible performance playing the game. Maybe even issues mining.


Not necessarily.
I left my card mining at 100% while playing Borderlands 2 on high settings (full Physx).
Wasn't even much of a performance drop (granted it's a 3960x/GTX Titan system).

It doesn't seem like the best idea to mine while gaming, since either your gaming performance or accepted share hashrate will probably suffer quite a bit (i.e. lots of invalid/stale shares), but if you wanted to, Willan's answer above should work.

Depending on your card, something like:
"setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 75%"
Should work for LoL.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Ok first of all he doesn't have a titan, so let's be serious about this. mining at 25% would net at most 75khash on a 670.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aramisathei*
> 
> It doesn't seem like the best idea to mine while gaming, since either your gaming performance or accepted share hashrate will probably suffer quite a bit (i.e. lots of invalid/stale shares), but if you wanted to, Willan's answer above should work.


You just said, not necessarily, and then repeated what I just said.

Hey, I'm sure it's worth a shot, nothing to lose really.


----------



## aramisathei

He has a 670?
Didn't see a card posted and can't open Sig Rigs at work.

And I realized I pretty just re-iterated what you said after I wrote it.
I think I just read your post as "your system will die a horrible fiery death" rather than "it probably won't work too well."
Either way, with a 670 I wouldn't mine and game.
It can probably be done, but not well.


----------



## vvilliamm

lol yea only a gtx 670 =[ i got it when it first came out. but thank you all for the help!


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aramisathei*
> 
> Not necessarily.
> I left my card mining at 100% while playing Borderlands 2 on high settings (full Physx).
> Wasn't even much of a performance drop (granted it's a 3960x/GTX Titan system).
> 
> It doesn't seem like the best idea to mine while gaming, since either your gaming performance or accepted share hashrate will probably suffer quite a bit (i.e. lots of invalid/stale shares), but if you wanted to, Willan's answer above should work.
> 
> Depending on your card, something like:
> "setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 75%"
> Should work for LoL.


For me it's not working with that command. My gpu still goes to 99% usage. Any tips ?


----------



## Bladed

I think those commands are for CGMiner, not Cudaminer. Maybe try an " -i 1 " flag for interactive mode?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Add this to your batch file:
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT *percentage you want without (%)*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Ok first of all he doesn't have a titan, so let's be serious about this. mining at 25% would net at most 75khash on a 670.
> You just said, not necessarily, and then repeated what I just said.
> 
> Hey, I'm sure it's worth a shot, nothing to lose really.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bladed*
> 
> I think those commands are for CGMiner, not Cudaminer. Maybe try an " -i 1 " flag for interactive mode?


Those commands are for AMD SDK, not cgminer...he has a 670









-i 1 flag indeed...

Aaaaaaaand, don't mine scrypt with nvidia...It's plain stupid.
Mine yacoin, ultracoin, altcoin, vertcoin, microcoin.
Read the cudaminer thread, you'll learn a lot.
I'm sure you can get between 0.007 and 0.012btc/day with that card.


----------

